
Amazon Device Messaging Beta Now Available - jamesjyu
http://www.amazonappstoredev.com/2012/12/amazon-device-messaging-beta-now-available.html
======
portmanteaufu
Aren't all of these devices reachable via Google Cloud Messaging as they run
Android? This seems like a narrow channel to have to support.

~~~
onetwothreefour
GCM doesn't work on any non-Google Android distro.

